# To me TT stand for Tiny Truck



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

I've owned this car for 6 years now and I drive it like a sports car and use it like a pick up. These are just a couple of pics over the years of what I've used my TT for. Don't have a pic but I bought a 32 foot ladder home once. Guys passed me and yelled out "buy a truck" lol. Plus plenty of doors, tables, twin mattresses, steel, pipes pretty much everything. Anyone got any good hauling pics?


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Thats awesome. Good to know we can fit a good amount of stuff. Going from an Explorer to this had me lil worried


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

hermes350GT said:


> Thats awesome. Good to know we can fit a good amount of stuff. Going from an Explorer to this had me lil worried


Oh yeah the TT can fit tons I've put a lot of bricks, tile, etc... Best car ever.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think I have a picture but I fit a full set of 18in wheels WITH tires in there


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Yep, TTs haul a lot of stuff besides hauling ass*


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

Mattress on roof..


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

becker780 said:


> Mattress on roof..


What's wrong with that? Had to go 30 miles like that a friend saw thought it was a floating mattress. (I work for my families furniture stores)


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

I hope it didnt scratch up the roof. Poor tiny truck


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Thought I'd share again, split queen boxes had to be delivered so I took it in the Tiny Truck.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Holy crap! I don't have anything as ridiculous as you but I've only owned my TT for a couple months...

And I have a real truck for the big stuff.

Could have fit a couple more in there btw.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Atl-Atl said:


> Holy crap! I don't have anything as ridiculous as you but I've only owned my TT for a couple months...
> 
> And I have a real truck for the big stuff.
> 
> Could have fit a couple more in there btw.


Haha yeah I've been thinking about getting a pick up but everything fits in the TT. Lol


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I've carried the longest lumber in a TT. 16' required a flag on the back.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

This thread just makes me glad I own a full size truck.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> This thread just makes me glad I own a full size truck.


Haha 😎


----------



## Tamarix (Nov 24, 2007)

ejg3855 said:


> This thread just makes me glad I own a full size truck.


I feel the same. I used to put top door freezer from Costco in my TT and will never do it again.


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

180dan said:


> I think I've carried the longest lumber in a TT. 16' required a flag on the back.



WOW!


----------



## H_C (May 4, 2007)

Threads like these make me wish I had the coup version. I can barely fit 1 full size tire in my roadster


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

5 rims jack stands and a jack all fit.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Turbo toolbox


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice job making use of your cars guys


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

BoosTTd said:


>


Reminds me of the lumber jetta circa 2003 lol


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Holy bajebus!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Did some more truckin


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

How about this?

3 kegs of beer, case of wine and other crap



After a trip to Ikea


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Jeeze. And to think I felt accomplished when I had 10 bags of groceries in my Roadster...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

My music box on wheels. Loaded up with my old 5 piece drum set, all the stands, throne and cymbals. :laugh:


----------



## H_C (May 4, 2007)

I saw this article and it reminded me of this thread. Enjoy

http://www.worldcarfans.com/10709273504/excl-interview-audi-tt-pickup/lowphotos#10


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

And an other 2 wood drawers, 3 drawer nightstand and a unassembled full bed. Like a glove


----------

